# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Toro Cigar Review - Very Nice Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the very first cigar I've ever ordered a whole box without first trying. I have no idea what I was thinking when I Placed the order, but wa...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Toro Cigar Review - Very Nice Smoke


----------

